
Show HN: Process Governor – a tool to put limits on Windows processes - lowleveldesign
https://github.com/lowleveldesign/process-governor
======
luckman212
This looks interesting. Nice work! Seems similar to Process Lasso[0], albeit
with fewer configuration options. Process Lasso isn't open source, but is a
great tool that has served me well for years. I'll definitely be trying this
out though.

[0] - [https://bitsum.com/](https://bitsum.com/)

------
lubos
I'm using this for years. It's very solid.

------
AtlasBarfed
Is there already goodness that does this in Linux?

